# H: LOTS! W:$$$, GW stuff



## tyraniddude (Feb 13, 2012)

I have lots of stuff for sale/trade(the more you buy/trade the more you get)send me a pm if you see anything you like;

I have:
WH40K 
3 NIB (metal) hive guard - $63

WHFB 
Current hard cover Warhammer rule book - $67
Current Warhammer battle magic cards - $10
Plastic Warhammer Chimera – $37
OGRE KINGDOMS - (I would rather not split this up right now)(free shipping in North America)
Ogre Kingdoms 8th ed. Army book - $40
Ogre Kingdoms 8th ed. Magic cards - $10
52 Gnoblars (15 are metal gnoblar trappers) - $82
1 Thundertusk (head magnetized for Stonehorn head) primed black - $52
1 Greaseus Goldtooth (metal) bare - $52
1 Ogre Firebelly (finecast) primed white and partly painted - $36
2 Ogre Slaughtermaster / Butcher (metal) both primed black - $72
2 Ogre Tyrants (metal) 1 w/HW, 1 w/HW&IF - $72
15 Ironguts, full CMD, 8 partly painted, others bare - $135
8 Leadbelchers, fully painted & based - $72
24 Ogres/Bulls, 2x full CMD, partly painted - $144
1 Ogre Hunter (metal) primed black - $35
4 Mournfang Cavalry, full CMD, all w/HW&IF, riders magnetized to mount, primed black - $65
1 Ironblaster, primed black - $29
1 oop Scraplauncher (metal) primed black - $29
6 Ogre Maneaters (ninja, araby, paymaster & pirate are finecast. Imperial & female are metal) - $134
1 Ogre Gorger (metal) primed black - $22
4 Sabertusks (2 metal, 2 finecast) primed black - $29
2 Ogre Brusers BSB’s (1 custom, 1 from Avatars of War) partly painted - $72?
Battlefoam trays for all Gnoblars, all but 2 Ogres/Bulls, all but 2 ironguts, all Leadbelchers, both Tyrants, all Maneaters, both Butchers/Slaughter masters, the Fire Belly, the Gorger, the Hunter, all Sabertusks, and the custom Bruser. – free if you buy/trade for the entire army

Pokemon cards
(all listed prices are my asking price, discount if most or all are bought)
(all are foil unless other wise listed)
Vaporeon – $3.5
Lapras –$ 4
Drak Arbok – $8
Misty’s Golduck – $10
Steelix – $14
Promo (non-foil) Mewtwo – $4
Promo (non-foil) Articuno - $3
Promo (non-foil) Molres - $3
Promo (non-foil) Zapdos – $3
Promo Ancient Mew (non-playable) - $5
Erika’s Vileplume – $9
Chansey – $4
Zapdos – $5
Venusaur – $5

I have over 2000 MTG cards from various sets (revised-14th) (lands, commons, uncommons, rares, ect.) that I would like to trade or sell, give me an offer



2009 Space Hulk set (complete) w/battle foam - $150
Dreadfleet set (complete) w/battle foam - $100
Privateerpress game GRIND (complete) - $50

WANTS

40K Chaos Daemons
- Skull cannon
- Forgeworld stuff

Chaos Space Marines
- Bikers
- Forgeworld stuff 

Tyranid
- Dimachaeron
- Forgeworld stuff (maybe)


Tau
- Riptide !!
- Barracuda!!!
- Forgewold stuff
- Pathfinders
- Newest Broadsides (NIB/NOS or missile/sides)

Orks
- Trucks
- Morkanaut
- Mek guns (prefer nib/nos)
- Scorcha(war trakk)

Terrain
- any (craters, ect.) pictures needed if not nib


Money via Paypal


----------

